Ask HN: What financial tools or advice do you think are essential? - calderarrow
======
ohiovr
I'll pitch in my 2 cents. Most interest bearing debt has a higher interest
rate than most investments. So it makes sense to pay down the debt before
investing. Paying down debt has a more certain return (to excuse the term)
than most other high yield investments. Outrunning debt it easier than chasing
high returns. Better yet, not go into debt in the first place.

